# Favorite Cecilia Bartoli Recordings



## SixFootScowl

I disliked Cecilia Bartoli's vocal style and got rid of several CD sets I had come across (Cenerentola and some arias sets). When I got this DVD I loved her Rosina (but still don't like her Cenerentola).









After that I heard about Paisiello's Nina and found it featuring Bartoli as Nina, the woman driven mad by love. This is a great DVD (including a young Jonas Kaufmann) and Cecilia can really act madness quite nicely, even to the point of being scary at times.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beyond that, I find Bartoli's voice well suited to Baroque and this is my favorite set of hers, but probably the least favorite CD cover in my collection:









Liking her renditions of castrato arias so much I was compelled to order this set:


----------



## Pugg

Can I just pass on this one?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Can I just pass on this one?


Sure. Not everybody can stomach Bartoli.


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm not an opera lover but find Bartoli´s singing very intriguing, specially in baroque music.
One of my favorites being the above mentioned "Opera proibita" recording.
An this is a great album










Seldom performed and recorded music by italian early baroque composer Agostino Steffani, beautifully played by the Barocchisti ensemble and Diego Fasolis, including some Bartoli duets with Philipe Jaroussky.
By the way, the Barocchisti and DF has made another great album, featuring instrumental music by this obscure baroque composer, which has been seen as the missing link between Monteverdi and Vivaldi.

I´ll search for the Sacrificium album in order to sample it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Heliogabo said:


> I´ll search for the Sacrificium album in order to sample it.


I think that is her best single album!


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Sure. Not everybody can stomach Bartoli.


I can't stand her. Michael Jackson, she's not.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I can't stand her. Michael Jackson, she's not.


I don't know. She kinda looks like Michael Jackson here:


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> I don't know. She kinda looks like Michael Jackson here:


That would have been Michael Jackson's first successful plastic surgery.


----------



## hpowders

I bought one of her Rossini arias collections, played it once; don't even know where it is anymore.


----------



## hpowders

I'd rather listen to Jennifer Larmore any day.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I bought one of her Rossini arias collections, played it once; don't even know where it is anymore.


Right. She is waaaaaaaaay better in Baroque.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Right. She is waaaaaaaaay better in Baroque.


I've been baroque and I've been rich. Rich is better....but having good TC friends is better still!


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Sure. Not everybody can stomach Bartoli.


Seen the response you've getting ...I am not alone.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Seen the response you've getting ...I am not alone.


No wonder there are so many used copies available--cheap! :lol:


----------



## Metairie Road

I love Bartoli (for more reasons than I'm prepared to go into right now). So consider me a Bartoli partisan.

Does she have limitations? perhaps, I'm not expert enough (thank God) to know; She sounds sweet to my ears.

My current Bartoli favorites: *St. Petersburg*, *Arie Antiche* and the DVD of Paisiello's '*Nina, o sia La pazza per amore*' (With the added bonus of Jonas Kaufmann accompanied by bagpipes!!). Bartoli has certainly found a home in the eighteeth century - which is fine by me, it's where _I_ live most of the time anyway.

This is for Bartoli fans. The rest of you can go jump in the lake.





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## SixFootScowl

Metairie Road: You absolutely must get this one. Every singer on this is remarkably good. They transposed three parts down for Cecilia and her part is wonderful. This is one of the best Sonnambula sets I have ever heard.









Two of the Sonnambula tracks occur on this wonderful celebration-mezzo-voice-memorey-of-Maria-Milbran set, which is quite wonderful also.









I totally missed checking out Arie Antiche. Thanks for posting it. I am now listening to clips to see if I want to buy a copy. I try not to buy arias sets but with Bartoli, that is where the gold is, since she did not record that many complete operas, and only a couple in Baroque.

Yes! The NINA DVD is wonderful! I love how well she can act crazy and there are scenes in that DVD that are spooky. The whole thing is on You Tube, but I am glad to have purchased the DVD so I have the subtitles.

Back to Sonnambula: According to Wikipedia,



> The majority of twentieth-century recordings [of La Sonnambula] have been made with a soprano cast as Amina, usually with added top-notes and other changes according to tradition, although it was released in soprano sfogato voice (not be confused with the modern mezzo, nonexistent at the time) who sang soprano and contralto roles unmodified.


----------



## Jermaine

Oh dear a Bartoli thread. I've been waiting. Yes! I love everything she does. She's beyond excellent. I love all her records. I won't list some of the obvious ones which are already in this thread. Does anyone like St. Petersburg?


----------



## Jermaine

Florestan said:


> Metairie Road: You absolutely must get this one. Every singer on this is remarkably good. They transposed three parts down for Cecilia and her part is wonderful. This is one of the best Sonnambula sets I have ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the Sonnambula tracks occur on this wonderful celebration-mezzo-voice-memorey-of-Maria-Milbran set, which is quite wonderful also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally missed checking out Arie Antiche. Thanks for posting it. I am now listening to clips to see if I want to buy a copy. I try not to buy arias sets but with Bartoli, that is where the gold is, since she did not record that many complete operas, and only a couple in Baroque.
> 
> Yes! The NINA DVD is wonderful! I love how well she can act crazy and there are scenes in that DVD that are spooky. The whole thing is on You Tube, but I am glad to have purchased the DVD so I have the subtitles.
> 
> Back to Sonnambula: According to Wikipedia,


What are your thoughts on Infelice? It's my favorite aria from the record.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jermaine said:


> What are your thoughts on Infelice? It's my favorite aria from the record.​




That is a wonderful piece and I love the violin part too. Also I like the St. Petersburg album and have signed it out of the library a couple of times now.

My most recent acquisition, and a very good one:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I also have had this one out from the library a couple times:


----------



## Bellinilover

Hands down, her "Mozart Portraits" CD is my absolute favorite. I feel it's one of the greatest solo CDs I've heard from an opera singer.


----------



## Jermaine

Florestan said:


> That is a wonderful piece and I love the violin part too. Also I like the St. Petersburg album and have signed it out of the library a couple of times now.
> 
> My most recent acquisition, and a very good one:


Yes. Her performance is astute. I have heard all the other versions on Youtube and they all lack the intensity and passion of Bartoli's version. Against popular opinion, I also love her Casta Diva, even though I think the one from the Opera is better than the version on Maria.

I have not heard the Gluck Italian Arias. I will check it out on Spotify tonight. ​


----------



## Jermaine

Florestan said:


> I also have had this one out from the library a couple times:







How can you not love her?  If you haven't seen the documentary, I highly recommend it. It's on Youtube in French. Also the recording of Maria is on Youtube. 

Also I saw you mentioned Opera Probitia. Great collection, especially Un Pensiero Nemico di Pace.​


----------



## Jermaine

@Bellinilover, I think her Exsultate Jubilate version is pure excellence.

Have you guys heard that she's doing a new record this year? I wonder what she will explore. I have been saving to visit Europe so I can finally see her in action. Hopefully next year. 

Anyways, I love, love, love Viva Vivaldi recording and The Vivaldi record is among her best in my opinion.


----------



## Pugg

Jermaine said:


> @Bellinilover, I think her Exsultate Jubilate version is pure excellence.
> 
> Have you guys heard that she's doing a new record this year? I wonder what she will explore. I have been saving to visit Europe so I can finally see her in action. Hopefully next year.
> 
> Anyways, I love, love, love Viva Vivaldi recording and The Vivaldi record is among her best in my opinion.


So you missed Amsterdam last month, Cenerentola.


----------



## Jermaine

I am so glad I decided to listen to the Gluck Arias. Wow. I have no words.
I have this Aria on repeat.






No words. I am weeping. ​


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Bellinilover said:


> Hands down, her "Mozart Portraits" CD is my absolute favorite. I feel it's one of the greatest solo CDs I've heard from an opera singer.


It is a wonderful CD, and in those days she was an absolutely wonderful all-round singer with a voice to die for. It saddens me that as time has passed she's turned into something of a show pony and indulged herself exploring byways of the repertoire with, all too often, little to commend them besides mere novelty.

If you don't know it already, try her French recital "Chant d'Amour". I've never been French music's biggest fan, but on that CD she's in the best voice I've ever heard from her and the repertoire is right down her allée.


----------



## Jermaine

Okay. This Gluck CD is a masterpiece. I've had it on loop since Friday.









​


----------



## Vaneyes

I saw Cecilia three times in concert in the early part of her career. *Rossini *remains her most effective work for me. I find documentaries from those days, including words from the late Decca producer Christopher Raeburn, most enjoyable. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I was avoiding this because of the countertenor, but then I signed it out from the library and discovered that out of 25 tracks, the counter tenor is only on 4 tracks. So I will simply delete the countertenor tracks (#6, 12, 18, and 23 for those interested in doing the same).


----------



## Jermaine

Florestan said:


> I was avoiding this because of the countertenor, but then I signed it out from the library and discovered that out of 25 tracks, the counter tenor is only on 4 tracks. So I will simply delete the countertenor tracks (#6, 12, 18, and 23 for those interested in doing the same).


I don't know why this post made me laugh so much. Why do you call him "the countertenor?" I take it you don't like Jaroussky? :lol:

On a side note, can anyone help me find the sheet music for La mort d'Ophélie? This version-






There is a link to the sheet music in the video, but I have to pay a year's subscription fee. ​


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jermaine said:


> I don't know why this post made me laugh so much. Why do you call him "the countertenor?" I take it you don't like Jaroussky? :lol:​




Well, it's just that countertenors give me the creeps. But I guess if a guy's voice is that high and he wants to sing, you gotta let him. I wonder if steroid injections could fatten up those vocal cords and bring the voice down to a tenor?​


----------



## Jermaine

Have yourself a treat.





​


----------



## Pugg

Jermaine said:


> I don't know why this post made me laugh so much. Why do you call him "the countertenor?" I take it you don't like Jaroussky? :lol:
> 
> On a side note, can anyone help me find the sheet music for La mort d'Ophélie? This version-
> 
> There is a link to the sheet music in the video, but I have to pay a year's subscription fee. :​


Would you be so kind and use the normal size for writhing please?


----------



## SixFootScowl

One of the best Barber of Seville videos (and available on DVD with subtitles):


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> One of the best Barber of Seville videos (and available on DVD with subtitles):


Sorry Florestan no match for Berganza.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Sorry Florestan no match for Berganza.


 Some would say Callas. I would suggest that they all are among the best. And since we are in a Bartoli thread we can ignore the others for the most part.


----------



## Vaneyes

Metairie Road said:


> I love Bartoli (for more reasons than I'm prepared to go into right now). So consider me a Bartoli partisan.
> 
> Does she have limitations? perhaps, I'm not expert enough (thank God) to know; She sounds sweet to my ears.
> 
> My current Bartoli favorites: *St. Petersburg*, *Arie Antiche* and the DVD of Paisiello's '*Nina, o sia La pazza per amore*' (With the added bonus of Jonas Kaufmann accompanied by bagpipes!!). Bartoli has certainly found a home in the eighteeth century - which is fine by me, it's where _I_ live most of the time anyway.
> 
> This is for Bartoli fans. The rest of you can go jump in the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Metairie Road


Thanks, MR, I hadn't heard "go jump in the lake" for ages, and it apparently passes muster for TC ToS.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks, MR, I hadn't heard "go jump in the lake" for ages, and it apparently passes muster for TC ToS.:tiphat:


No need to call him MR. Simply "sir" will do.


----------



## Jermaine

Cecilia makes the legends about the mythic talent of olden days believable. What a voice! :tiphat: ​


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ AWESOME! What an Olympic set of lungs backing that amazing voice!


----------



## Pugg

Metairie Road said:


> I love Bartoli (for more reasons than I'm prepared to go into right now). So consider me a Bartoli partisan.
> 
> Does she have limitations? perhaps, I'm not expert enough (thank God) to know; She sounds sweet to my ears.
> 
> My current Bartoli favorites: *St. Petersburg*, *Arie Antiche* and the DVD of Paisiello's '*Nina, o sia La pazza per amore*' (With the added bonus of Jonas Kaufmann accompanied by bagpipes!!). Bartoli has certainly found a home in the eighteeth century - which is fine by me, it's where _I_ live most of the time anyway.
> 
> This is for Bartoli fans. The rest of you can go jump in the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Metairie Road


They say drowning is a easy dead.


----------



## Jermaine

​


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ordered this double album for my collection.








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TMMQUI/


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Just ordered this double album for my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TMMQUI/


Looks like she's playing an imaginary violin.


----------



## Jermaine

Florestan said:


> Just ordered this double album for my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TMMQUI/


Great choice! It's such a great collection. The second disc is just pristine! I also prefer the version of Casta Diva on Sospiri to the version on Maria. Though I think both are beautiful.

Now, we need to talk. Why don't you like Cecilia's version of La Cenerentola. She's so adorable. 





​


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jermaine said:


> Now, we need to talk. Why don't you like Cecilia's version of La Cenerentola. She's so adorable. ​


Well, I think it just took some time to get over my earlier initial reaction. So, what happened is I was bored about 5 days ago and surfed my "saved for later" shopping cart at Amazon and the Bartoli Cenerentola was sitting there so I looked into it on You Tube and decided it is a very good production. So I ordered a copy of the DVD and am looking forward to it. This will be my third Cenerentola after von Stade and Ann Murray.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Just ordered this double album for my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TMMQUI/


Odd, that Decca released a single CD and double CD *Sospiri* with identical covers. Although one gets more bang for his/her buck with the double (21 vs 13 tracks), I think the program/flow on the single is better. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Odd, that Decca released a single CD and double CD *Sospiri* with identical covers. Although one gets more bang for his/her buck with the double (21 vs 13 tracks), I think the program/flow on the single is better. :tiphat:


The double is in the form of a small book, approximately jewel case sized. Bartoli has a lot of these book sets and I have maybe half a dozen of them. I was not aware that the single was anything other than the first disk of this double set.

Still thinking I should get the St Petersburg book set.


----------



## Jermaine

I fear I have fallen under the same spell as this person who made this comment on the video:



> I've watched a few other versions of this aria, and none even come close to this performance. I can't even bear to listen to this aria unless Bartoli is singing it.﻿


From 1:31 onwards is just outright ridiculous. She's such a wonder. Quelle excellente femme! ​


----------



## Jermaine

What's not to love?

I cannot contain my excitement. I am going to China for a bit, but now I am regretting it. I guess I'll have to sell everything I have and then some to see this. 

I absolutely love her rendition of "Scherza Infida uit." 




​


----------



## SixFootScowl

Heads up Bartoli fans! Her NINA DVD has been pretty pricey but now I see a very reasonable Amazon listing (do search other sites as I have not because I got mine last year). Used VG from a very reputable seller I have purchased from a lot (this one Region 1 US Canada only):
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AYL0J/


----------



## Pugg

Do you have this one already Florestan?
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00003L29U/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=
In Germany a very cheap one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Do you have this one already Florestan?
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00003L29U/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=
> In Germany a very cheap one.


No but going to check it out. That one didn't come up when I searched Bartoli recordings. Heading out the door now but later today will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Heads up Bartoli fans! Her NINA DVD has been pretty pricey but now I see a very reasonable Amazon listing (do search other sites as I have not because I got mine last year). Used VG from a very reputable seller I have purchased from a lot (this one Region 1 US Canada only):
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AYL0J/


Folks. Don't pass this one up. It is superb! Look at this review (pertinent quote below) which is very accurate from my experience of watching the video. There is one part where Bartoli as Nina actually scares you, her madness is so effectively portrayed! 


> Nina is mad from her first entrance, but unlike such loose screws of the opera world as Lucy of Lammermoor or Adina in La sonnambula , Nina is aware of her madness to a certain extent. She can't control it, but she knows why she is mad, and at times understands that she is not normal, and those moments are touching because they seem real. She is trapped inside this bubble we call madness, and occasionally struggles to escape it, but she can't because, in the end, the madness overwhelms her ability to reason and act. In performing this complex madwoman, Bartoli uses all her powers of stage illusion to create a character that is both believably insane and believably likeable. It is not an easy road she has taken, particularly in a work that, with the wrong cast or director, could easily be reduced to mundane tedium, but she succeeds. In the scene where Nina hands out gold chains and watches to the peasants, she looks both disoriented and distracted like Peter Grimes when he is first brought into the dock to start his trial. Her first-act aria, "Il mio ben quando verrà," is really a fine piece of music, but Bartoli makes it more effective by the way she handles and inhabits the role. Her shading and coloring of her voice makes the words mean something. Even the pauses are dramatic. A fine aria thus becomes a great one, supported in turn by a conductor who understands what she and the director are driving at. That is what I mean by genius. A little later, her maid, Susanna, reminds her of Lindoro; the mention of his name temporarily grounds her and brings her back to earth.


----------



## Sisyphus

For fun:






For awe:






For bliss:






And just because of another favourite musician:


----------



## MAS

Gasparini's "Sposa, son disprezzata."


----------



## CypressWillow

Jermaine said:


> ​


She takes us on this journey with her, there's no way to resist. All I can do is wipe away the tears and be grateful for the gift of hearing.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

She was indeed a fine Mozartian when she first burst on the scene. I hope it isn't too late for her to recover the musicianship she showed in those days.


----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


> Just ordered this double album for my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TMMQUI/


That's a beautiful album Florestan, you're going to like it. I should give it a listen again soon!


----------



## Pugg

She's doing recitals now, September: Amsterdam.


----------



## Jermaine

I am finally beginning to get into this collection, and what a treat. Her voice is exquisite and the music is striking. I wish I had the sheet music so I could look at it while I listen.









 ​


----------



## Jermaine

Florestan said:


> Just ordered this double album for my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TMMQUI/



Certainly a great selection.





​


----------



## Anankasmo

Florestan said:


> Just ordered this double album for my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TMMQUI/


Good choice! The Panis Angelicus by Franck is especially beautifully performed.....


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Honestly, I prefer her in contralto territory. The voice can go incredibly high, fast and light, but imo, it sounds muddy and hermaphroditic in that register. Down below, the voice is rich, chocolaty, like melted fudge over ice cream. For example:






I think you'll agree: This is _not_ the sound of a mezzo. This, ladies and gentlemen, is as contralto as it gets.


----------



## SixFootScowl

November 17 at Amazon or November 10 at PrestoClassical:


----------



## Jermaine

The disc is wonderful. It comes together so well. I thought it would be strange to have the voice and the cello as the foundation for an entire collection, but it works quite well.

I've been streaming on spotify since release. I am waiting for my copy to arrive.

She's still got it!


----------



## Taplow

Jermaine said:


> What's not to love?
> 
> I cannot contain my excitement. I am going to China for a bit, but now I am regretting it. I guess I'll have to sell everything I have and then some to see this.


I was there in Salzburg in August. I cannot tell you how thrilling it is to hear this voice live. Spine-tingly brilliant. The rest of the cast, especially Sandrine Piau and Christophe Dumaux were also on top form. Worth every penny! This is a production I shall remember and be recounting fondly for years to come.

Cecilia Bartoli is not great in everything she does, but there is one thing about her that I admire enormously. She does whatever the hell she likes and she attacks it with a passion that is rarely seen. She doesn't care what the critics think, she's just exploring and creating her art. And that is the mark of a _true_ artist.


----------



## Jermaine

:lol::lol::lol::lol: Now I need to see the entire production. She's a great actress. Comedy suits her just as well as drama. ​


----------



## Jermaine

I have now entered my Steffani stage, and I am bewitched. I just ordered the complete set. Can't wait for it to arrive. For now, I will stick to this:






So many divine moments. ​


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

New Bartoli Rossini set. 15 CDs and 5 DVDs. See it here.


----------



## Jermaine

Fritz Kobus said:


> New Bartoli Rossini set. 15 CDs and 5 DVDs. See it here.


I am sooo excited for this. I have began saving to see her next year in Italy and in Zurich. I can hardly wait.

By the way, Cecilia is a gem. Again, I ask, how can you not love her?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jermaine said:


> I am sooo excited for this. I have began saving to see her next year in Italy and in Zurich. I can hardly wait.
> 
> By the way, Cecilia is a gem. Again, I ask, how can you not love her?


There is none other like her. Some love her voice, some hate it. I think it is wonderful, albeit, not really my cup of tea as Amina in La Sonnambula, but still worth having for Cecilia. But there is so much selection to choose from with Cecilia. I have all the CD sets that come as CD-sized books, except for the brand new one. Hmmm, maybe I need to get that too.


----------



## Jermaine

I want another DVD like this. So well done. May God continue to bless Cecilia.​


----------



## RockyIII

Three of my favorite Bartoli albums:

View attachment 112189


View attachment 112190


View attachment 112191


Rocky


----------



## 89Koechel

Yes, indeed, Ms. Bartoli is one of the best, female voices, in some of the most-difficult repertoire (Rossini arias, for one). I still have a video dub of her, Bryn Terfel and others in a very-good Met performance of Mozart's "Marriage of Figaro". … Well, what has HAPPENED with her career, anyway?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

89Koechel said:


> Well, what has HAPPENED with her career, anyway?


She's doing quite well, actually, even if she's let herself go a bit:


----------



## Jermaine

She's still got it. Still in her vocal prime. ​


----------



## Rogerx

Who...........................


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

Jermaine said:


> She's still got it. Still in her vocal prime. ​


Is that Melisandre?


----------



## Jermaine

Rogerx said:


> Who...........................


Only the greatest mezzo soprano of modern time. Cecilia Bartoli. 

​


----------



## Rogerx

Jermaine said:


> Only the greatest mezzo soprano of modern time. Cecilia Bartoli.
> 
> ​


Greatness is in the ear of the beholder .


----------



## Jermaine

Rogerx said:


> Greatness is in the ear of the beholder .


I subjectively agree. But there are enough beholders of her greatness to form an objective consensus. But alas, my dear friend, let's turn away from such frivolity 
less we should undo this thread with tired paragraphs. 
Enjoy the music. :tiphat:

​


----------



## Jermaine

Cecilia will be singing Aida the title role at next year's Whitsun Festival in Salzburg. I am so excited for this. I think she'll do a terrific job. She has a light and bright top register and a dark medium to heavy mid register. She has the tessitura for the role. I think she'll do well.

I hope they've recorded her Norma and plan a future release. She was brilliant from what I heard in the way of cell phone recording.​


----------



## Rogerx

Jermaine said:


> Cecilia will be singing Aida the title role at next year's Whitsun Festival in Salzburg. I am so excited for this. I think she'll do a terrific job. She has a light and bright top register and a dark medium to heavy mid register. She has the tessitura for the role. I think she'll do well.
> 
> I hope they've recorded her Norma and plan a future release. She was brilliant from what I heard in the way of cell phone recording.​


Another Norma, one not enough?


----------



## Jermaine

Rogerx said:


> Another Norma, one not enough?



My apologies, I meant a DVD of the live 2013 or 2015 performance.

It's hard for US fans like myself to see her in Europe, so it would be nice to see the production virtually. ​


----------



## Jermaine

Truly magnificent signing. Bartoli might have another Sacrificum on her hand with this recording. This teaser sounds like something from the Sacrificium album.

I am also excited to hear the other Popora arias.






I'm in a laboratory listening over poor headphones, but I think she sings from A in the second octave to soprano C in this piece. Makes you really wonder about the countertenors abilities back in the day.

Hopefully she brings this program when she crosses the Atlantic next year. I'm ready to give her all my money 
​


----------

